# Is this termite "mud tube"?



## briana26 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah! it could be.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Mud tubes can be anywhere . This one looks like ends before it hits the ground or any other place that hits cover .. Unless there is a break in the concrete wall behind this one.


----------

